# growing whole oats as grass



## StellaLenoir (Oct 22, 2007)

I have noticed the whole oats that have spilled out of the horses buckets, grow into lovely thick grass. It seems to be very well rooted after only a short period of time. I am in a never ending quest to find the best grass for my horses.




:

I was wondering if anyone ever planted oats to use as a grass.

The 50# bag is like 8$ so it seems to be a good idea cost wise.

Is it even good for horses after it grows, I found oat hay, is that the same thing?

(that may be a very dumb question,



: but sometimes things sound the same but are vastly different.)

thanks! All ideas and pros and cons of oats as grass welcome.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know about growing it for grass. Bit, I have fed oat hay yo my big horses for years.


----------



## Lmequine (Oct 22, 2007)

Oats are commonly grown in this area mixed with Rye grass as winter pasture for cattle and horses. For horses they do need to be limited on the amount that they graze since both oats are rye grass are very lush and can cause laminitis problems in horses and ponies. Sort of the general rule we use around here when grazing ponies on oats and rye grass is no more than half a day on it at a time and gradually build up to that. Oats prefer cooler temperatures to grow in and is fairly tolerant to freezing weather but not quiet as hardy to cold weather as rye grass. You can plant regular whole oats that you would feed your horses. Lightly "scratch" the soil up where the oats are to be planted and then broadcast evenly. If possible use a light drag to help cover the seeds (you do not want much soil on them though). Lightly covering them keeps birds from eating them before they spout. They come up quickly and normally at the end of a week to 10 days with adequate moisture you will see your pasture "fuzz" up with green. A few weeks after that you can start light grazing. For my area of Northeast Texas about right now is the time to start planting rye and oats. You can also graze wheat too, but again it is lush, so you will need to limit the amount your horses eat at one time. Oat hay is not commonly grown in my area of the State but it is grown in other areas of Texas. I fed several large squares of oat hay to my Shetland broodmares last year and they gained weight and did well on it.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Oct 22, 2007)

thank you for the info!! :aktion033:

I have a small area already fenced off, trying to grow a pasture mix. I think I will toss some oats in too. There is not so much grass of any sort that they will over eat. I figure the more we try, the better chance we have of actully having grass  ! We are in North west Fl and with the sandy soil it is so hard to get the grass to root.

Thaks again!!


----------



## TMR (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe oats has a short life span. It is a good starter for a pasture or waterways to hold dirt until the other grasses come in, but will die after several months. Oats are used very often with alfalfa when it is first planted. The oats are quick sprouting and hold the ground until the alfalfa gets established since alfalfa is slow growing. Then the oats are harvested and baled, allowing the alfalfa to take over. I do not believe oats will reestablish itself year after year like brome or the other pasture grasses do.

I hope this makes sense, as I am having a tough time coming up with the words I want to use to explain this.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Oct 22, 2007)

I hope this makes sense, as I am having a tough time coming up with the words I want to use to explain this.




: It makes perfect sense to me! I often have the same problem, I know just what I mean to say, just cant explain it! Thanks!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 22, 2007)

TMR said:


> I believe oats has a short life span. It is a good starter for a pasture or waterways to hold dirt until the other grasses come in, but will die after several months. Oats are used very often with alfalfa when it is first planted. The oats are quick sprouting and hold the ground until the alfalfa gets established since alfalfa is slow growing. Then the oats are harvested and baled, allowing the alfalfa to take over. I do not believe oats will reestablish itself year after year like brome or the other pasture grasses do.
> 
> I hope this makes sense, as I am having a tough time coming up with the words I want to use to explain this.


That is exactly how it was explained to me. I found the most amazing oat/alfalfa hay last year and really didnt get why they didnt have the same thing this year but theypretty much said exactly what TMR just did



:


----------



## Lewella (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, we grow alfafla and when we plant a new seeding of alfalfa we use Oats or Barley as a "cover crop". Since we have dairy cattle we don't normally make oat hay - we wait until the oats are mature, combine them and bale straw. The oats will reseed themselves to some extent in the alfalfa but by spring there will be no oats left in the field.

Most alfalfa fields, with good management, will last around 5 years.


----------



## cherylsminis (Oct 24, 2007)

O.K. this is going to sound "DUH" of me but do you just buy oats in the feed department and broadcast them ?


----------



## Lewella (Oct 24, 2007)

cherylsminis said:


> O.K. this is going to sound "DUH" of me but do you just buy oats in the feed department and broadcast them ?


You could, they will grow, but you're better off buying certified weed free seed oats.


----------

